# What makes you mad?



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't pull out in front of me and then get mad at me for blowing my horn. 

Don't do a u-turn on the 70 mph highway using those roads in the medians. That's not what they're for, and you almost cause a pile-up by stopping in the fast lane.

Don't get in the right lane to pass me and expect me to let you in.

Check your mirrors before changing lanes, because not all of us drive lifted Broncos.

Don't race down the merging lane and get mad when nobody lets you in.

Don't ride my bumper and not pass. There are three lanes for driving that are available. Also, don't ride my bumper when there are clearly slow cars in front of me and there's nothing I can do about it. It's called traffic. I know BMWs are beautiful, but...

You drive a Yugo. Don't sit up here like you want to race.

What pisses you off on the road? Those are just a few of mine...


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't pull onto the freeway, immediately get in the left lane, set your cruise control and forget you have a rearview mirror. The left lane is for passing ONLY. If you aren't passing somebody, move into the right lane. When you need to pass, move into the left lane, make the pass, then move back to the right.


----------



## mexownbmw (Nov 3, 2010)

To be fair if your getting passed on the right, your going to slow and u wont move

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Bimmer App


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

Campfamily said:


> Don't pull onto the freeway, immediately get in the left lane, set your cruise control and forget you have a rearview mirror. The left lane is for passing ONLY. If you aren't passing somebody, move into the right lane. When you need to pass, move into the left lane, make the pass, then move back to the right.


Amen to that. Another one along those lines is don't go 100mph to pass, get in front of me, and then go slower than I'm going.

And mexownbmw, see point #6...when you can't go any faster and/or there's a slow car in front of you.


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

mexownbmw said:


> To be fair if your getting passed on the right, your going to slow and u wont move
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Bimmer App


I suspect the OP meant when the left lane is crowded there is no space ahead. Some opportunists insist on passing on the right in order to cut in front of those in the left.

I feel this maneuver is only justified when one can safely pass the lead car in the left lane who is slowing down everyone else. This often provides a path for others to follow and eventually can break up a logjam caused by the "Left Lane Larry" idiot.

Tom


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Tom K. said:


> I suspect the OP meant when the left lane is crowded there is no space ahead. Some opportunists insist on passing on the right in order to cut in front of those in the left.
> 
> I feel this maneuver is only justified when one can safely pass the lead car in the left lane who is slowing down everyone else. This often provides a path for others to follow and eventually can break up a logjam caused by the "Left Lane Larry" idiot.
> 
> Tom


This is how I interpreted it as well.

My biggest peeves on the road are:

Tailgating, I swear they teach people around here the proper following distance is close enough to not see the car in front of yours license plate or exhaust.

Hanging out in my blind spot, either pass or get behind me, do not hang out with your front bumper just off my rear quarter panel.

Not using signals, how the hell am I supposed to know what you are trying to do?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Too much attention paid to cell phones, texting, eating, putting on make up. Not nearly enough on the driving. N4S


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Campfamily said:


> . The left lane is for passing ONLY. If you aren't passing somebody, move into the right lane. When you need to pass, move into the left lane, make the pass, then move back to the right.


This is the USA not Europe.LOL
cheers
vern


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

vern said:


> This is the USA not Europe.LOL
> cheers
> vern


Still in most states, the number 1 lane (i.e. left-most lane) is reserved for fast traffic and passing only. Police should start giving out tickets to those impeding flow of traffic in the fast lane.

From CA Driver Handbook: 


> To drive faster, pass, or turn left, use the left lane. When you choose to
> drive slowly or enter or turn off the road, use the right lane.


A few other things that can be irritating:

- When you are merging in on freeways/highways, speed up to match the speed of the traffic. I have seen way too many people try to merge in doing 30mph.

- Do not operate the windshield washer as a way to do your weekly car washes. It's there for emergency cleaning of your windshield. I'm sure many have been soaked in dirty water from the car in front of them. This can be really disgusting when I am driving my convertible top down.

- Do not block a lane because you are trying to merge into another lane full of cars at the last minute. If you missed the merge point (either intentionally or unintentionally), just move on to allow flow of traffic.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

creamclean said:


> What pisses you off on the road? Those are just a few of mine...


Silver M3 going 130+ on the A55 yesterday. This isn't Germany and you weren't on the Autobahn.


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

#1 - get off the d**n phone and drive!
#2 - pull out in front of me and then poke along, when there was nobody behind me for a half mile.
#3 - pass me on the right when you can see there are 4 or 5 cars directly ahead of me in traffic. (this only seems to happen when I'm in a BMW - never happens if I'm driving my wife's Honda.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

dpritchett said:


> #3 - pass me on the *left* when you can see there are 4 or 5 cars directly ahead of me in traffic. This only seems to happen when I'm in my white van - never happens if I'm driving my wife's MINI.)


+1 and fixed your post :angel:
Passing in the slow lane is illegal in the UK.


----------



## enigma (Jan 4, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> +1 and fixed your post :angel:
> Passing in the slow lane is illegal in the UK.


That only works if you can enforce the passing lane rule. If you are blocked by a slower car, what options do you have?


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

#1. Watching kids (barely of driving age) driving with a fully car load of friends and texting.
#2. Watching men/women driving while clearly paying more attention to their phone conversation/texting as they swerve all over the road in their SUVs.
#3. Tailgating, seriously if I can look in my rear view mirror and it looks like you're sitting in my backseat you're too fXXXing close.
#4. Left Lane Larry's, why does everyone in Florida think its their God-given right to post up in the left lane 5 mph UNDER the speed limit, then get mad when I flash to pass or pass on the right.
#5. Motorcyclists who feel the need in traffic to ride up the emergency lane or worse in between cars as they weave their way through.
#6. Motorist that decide that its more efficient to cut off 3-4 lanes of traffic on the highway by going from the far left lane to their exit on the right, without using turning signals...EVERYDAY (I've actually witnessed the same Scion driver on at least 5 different occasions blasting (a relative term) down 275 here in Tampa, then cutoff 3 lanes of drivers to make the same exit right after the Howard Franklin Bridge - Tampa people know what I'm talking about).
#7. 95% of Florida drivers.

I've got more, but at this point I'm in danger of sounding 20 years older than my current age...


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

jusmills said:


> #5. Motorcyclists who feel the need in traffic to ride in between cars as they weave their way through


This is legal in California, and happens all the time, primarily when traffic is going very slow.


----------



## Grits n Eggs (Jan 21, 2011)

People who drive like a turtle and get mad when I overtake them...


----------



## jusmills (Nov 18, 2005)

Campfamily said:


> This is legal in California, and happens all the time, primarily when traffic is going very slow.


It may be legal, but here in FL, since people obviously don't know how to use their signal lights it could be dangerous, as people seem to mindlessly change lanes, generally opting for the turn first then hope you didn't hit anyone approach. Additionally, when I most frequently observe this is usually everyone moving at 60-70mph then a cyclist comes blasting between two cars going 30-40mph faster.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

jusmills said:


> It may be legal, but here in FL, since people obviously don't know how to use their signal lights it could be dangerous, as people seem to mindlessly change lanes, generally opting for the turn first then hope you didn't hit anyone approach. Additionally, when I most frequently observe this is usually everyone moving at 60-70mph then a cyclist comes blasting between two cars going 30-40mph faster.


California drivers aren't any different, same behavior over here.


----------



## Nube1kenobi (Dec 12, 2009)

Watching two people in a car hold a conversation in front of me and the driver has to make eye contact with the passenger while talking.


----------



## Jashley73 (Mar 28, 2011)

hotrod2448 said:


> Hanging out in my blind spot, either pass or get behind me, do not hang out with your front bumper just off my rear quarter panel.


Werd. I cannot stand this...

-While on 5-lane suburban roads, when I make room for a car to merge out from the center turning lane, and they sit there like an ignoramus waiting for me to get out and hand-deliver an invitation for them to merge... 

-While in interstate traffic, when I slow to let a car merge in front of me, and again, they poke along like an ignoramus...

-The idiot that flies up behind me doing 100+, and manages to sniff my butt until I can get over and let the fool fly by me.

-The freakin' mini-van clogging up the beautiful scenic back roads where I usually like to drive. I swear, I feel like a Top Gear caravaning moment every time this happens. And it happens entirely too much.

-The ******* in the Dodge/Cummins truck, all to eager to remind us that he's straight-piped his garbage-truck sounding POS whom is now ignorantly blowing smoke on everyone like an idiot...

-I'm sure there's more...


----------

